# Happy 1st Birthday Kubrick



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday Kubrick, hope you get lots of extra belly rubs and treats.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Kubrick is one, hip hip hooray!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle::clap2: Happy Birthday Handsome! :clap2::juggle:

Hope you have an extra special day full of belly rubs and bully sticks!:kiss:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

arty::juggle:Happy Birthday, Kubrick!!!:juggle:arty:​


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Kubrick, I would love to celebrate with you for your birthday. How about coming over to my house Saturday for a RLH?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday Big Boy!

Amanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Kubrick!!!!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

We hope you get lots of presents!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Kubrick - Happy 1st Birthday - to heck with the presents, ask for steak. Hope it's a fun one.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Kubrick!! Hope you get lots of goodies.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*arty:Happy birthday to one cool hav!:whoo:arty:*


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, your birthday boy is all grown up. Make it a special day.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks all! Kubrick is having a really great day... at least I think he is! Too bad we can't go outside because I'm not feeling well so no outside shots. Booo!

Oh well, I have made a picture story of Kubrick's day so far... can you tell I am WAY too excited about his birthday? LOL.

This is Part I. Part II will happen later tonight when Spencer comes home and Kubrick gets his second present and his birthday biscuit!

Kubrick's day started well with lots of kisses given and received and then me singing Happy Birthday to him while he first acted shy and then decided that it was best to give a big smile:



















Next, we played for a while with his ball that Poornima gave him. He loves that ball!










It was then breakfast time. Kubrick was hungry, but he waited for the photo shoot to be over so I could give him the okay to eat... I know it looks dark in the house but it's because I have that big printer box blocking the sunlight from the window to where his bowl is. Can you tell we just bought it? LOL.










Next Kubrick decided that it was time to attack Mommy with kisses to thank her for the wonderful breakfast of kibble, LOL:



















He started to look a little bored:










So, onto the PRESENT:










Kubrick tried to kill it by shaking it to death and then sticking his face in it to eat it! haha!



















Continued in following post...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

After the present excitement wore off, I gave Kubrick a beef tendon made by Karen of K9 Jerky! WOOHOO! He LOVED it!



















And as we all know, to TRULY enjoy a treat, your eyes must be closed:










Of course, after all the excitement and playing, Kubrick started to look tired:










Nap time!










Ah, this is the life!










Part II will be added later tonight. Thanks all for the birthday wishes and for letting me share Kubrick's birthday with you! eace:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Happy birthday buddy! I hope you get bacon!!!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

OH GOD THOSE PICTURES ARE ADORABLE!!! Love the belly shot!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy birthday, Kubrick!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

What a handsome birthday boy! Happy Birthday Kubrick. Can't wait to see Part II! :biggrin1:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Kubrick......love the photo essay of your special day and look forward to the rest!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

WOW Great photos and a great dog!!!!:biggrin1:
Take care hope you feel better soon Carolina!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

:whoo: HAPPY BIRTHDAY KUBRICK! YOU GORGEOUS THING YOU! 

LOVE all the photos, Lina! Oh, what a neat story, loads of fun for Kubrick and for us. Thanks for sharing. Can't wait to see more after tonight's celebration! Yaaaaaaaayyyyy, Kubrick!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness, Kubrick is 1 year old!!!! Handsome boy, you happen to share a birthday with my son Matt who is 21 today!!!! I guess he got some JD and you got some jerkey!!! Love the pics- he is just a beauty!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY, KUBRICK!*

It was a thrill to meet you in person/fur on your California adventure!

You are a very handsome boy!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Happy Birthday Kubrick you handsome devil you. arty: :cheer2: arty:


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Kubrick! Hope you get extra treats!*


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, how fun, Carolina! I love the photo narrative. It looks like you wore him out very well this morning. That toy _and_ the tendon; oh my!

Happy birthday Kubrick. Your Kiss sends his love too!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Kubrick! Great pictures, Carolina! I am glad that Kubrick is enjoying his little ball. If you want to stock up, it's available at PetSmart.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy Birthday Kubrick!!!!!!! The pictures are great. You look like you are having a fun day!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone! You are all so nice. I love reading all your comments!!! Oh and Happy Birthday to Matt, Laurie! arty:

Kubrick is STILL sleeping, LOL. He got up for about 15 minutes, played with his ball and went back to sleep.  Here is a video I took while he was playing with his new IQube:


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Kubrick!!!

Enjoy the rest of your day!!

Love the video, too cute!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lina, great video! Kubrick is so SMART.

I don't think my boys would "get" that toy at all!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy birthday, Kubrick!!! Looks like it's turning out to be a very fun day!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Handsome! Looks like your mommy made sure you have an unforgettable first Birthday. Hope to see you guys soon.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Lina
I loved Part I of the pictures and the video, could you call Spencer and tell him to hurry up and come home so we can see Part II.

Kubrick is so smart getting those balls out of the cube already.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Lina,
Those are great pictures,and a super fun video to see! Thanks for sharing! Kubrick sure looks like he enjoys his new toy!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Kubrick!!!

Ryan


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

*Kubrick..*


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

*HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY KUBRICK !!!

Your buddy Bacci sends a 'high five' and Bella sends lots of 'lickies' and I am sending lots of 'belly rubs'.*


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great photos and video Lina. 


But I am not sure if somethign is wrong with my speaker- I didn't hear you singing happy birthday to him. Dora requests a copy of you singing it to him and his reaction 

Amanda


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, KUBRICK!!!!

LOVE, MADDIE MAY










P.S. Love your pics and video


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

What a great day for Kubrick! Rudy & Rocky send HAPPY BIRTHDAYS your way!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KUBRICK!!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

What a day! Thanks for sharing the pics and video with us, Carolina, it's like we were there to celebrate! :hug: to Kubrick...GOOD BOY!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Kubrick sends kisses to all!

So here's Part II... Spencer was bad and didn't come home until 12:05 so he missed Kubrick's birthday by 5 minutes!  Though Kubrick didn't care, he got to play around late at night and get a lot of energy out. Oh also, there's NO way that you'll hear me singing Happy Birthday to Kubrick, LOL.

So for his second present, Kubrick received this really neat toy recommended by Amanda! It took him about 30 seconds to get how it works, but once he did, he was all over it:




























He got so wore out, his tongue wouldn't even stay in its proper place, LOL... Kimberly, look like anyone you know?










And then it was time for the Birthday Biscuit! I got this from a Bakery in Carmel (Carmel Bakery, haha) that makes them on premises fresh.










Kubrick LOVES these, so he was very excited about it and could hardly contain himself and hardly waited for me to say okay before he was licking it! 










I think it was a fun day overall. Kubrick is totally wiped out, so that's a good day in my book.  But on Saturday (or Sunday depending on rain) is MY birthday so we're going to the Shake Shack where Kubrick will be getting his very own Poochini (custard, vanilla ice cream and a dog biscuit)! I will, of course, get pictures of that as well! arty:

As always, more pictures and larger sizes of the pictures here are on my flickr page:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/havnknitlover

Thanks for all the wonderful birthday wishes!


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Lina,
Thanks for sharing your little one's special day. A belated Happy Birthday to Kubrick from Hank. Wishing him many many more. 

BTW, where did you get that second toy for Kubrick... looking in advance to Hank' bday...17 days from now...

All the best.
_*'Lo*_


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks, 'Lo! I got the Chase N Pull (the second toy) from Clean Run:

http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=915&ParentCat=273

Kubrick was REALLY pulling on it and we thought it would break, but it's incredibly flexible and sturdy. They say on the website that they use it on lions and leopards, so I guess I shouldn't have been worried. 

I did order an extra replacement end just in case.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::llama::llama::llama:HAPPY FIRST BIRTHDAY , KUBRICK !!!!! 
So glad it was fun and festive!! Great pix !! love, Biscuit *


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - you really put me to shame as a Hav Mommy! I am going to have to step it up on their Birthdays!!! 
I am sure that Kubrick had a most wonderful day!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Happy birthday Kubrick. Glad to hear you had a great day! Great pictures!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Great pictures! He looks like he had a great funfilled day!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina- you are such a great doggy mom and Kubrick is going to need that ice cream to recover!!! I am so glad he loves it! I would recommend not leaving it down cause I must have forgot and Dora chewed thru the rope- doh, we our on our second replacement already but if you can take it to the park with you sometime- Dora goes insane with it- she honestly acts like she is hunting it down!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Kubrick. From your pals Bella, Freddie and Scudder. See you soon!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Molly and I send lots of hugs and smooches, sweet guy!:kiss::kiss:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I really loved seeing your video, Lina! Kubrick has the same cube I got Ricky over a year ago. Ricky still plays fetch with it and Sammy likes the soft, squeaky balls. You should see what the cube looks like NOW though ! lol

GREAT photos of our Kubrick. He is just gorgeous! I'm happy he had a great birthday. You spoiled him rotten.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HANDSOME KUBRICK


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks! 

I do think that I spoil him a bit too much. :suspicious:


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Kubrick, Cazzie is sorry he missed your birthday. He wags his tail for you, belatedly!


----------

